# Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth



## Cardoso3 (16. August 2005)

Hallo!

Da ich und ein Kollege nun Tageskarten für das Revier in Altenwörth haben, und wir das 1. Mal dort fischen, hätt ich ein paar Fragen an die Profis unter euch:

- Welche empfehlenswerten Stellen gibts im Altarm um auf Karpfen zu fischen? (Seerosenfelder, Schilf usw. is ja nicht wirklich vorhanden)
- Soll mans in der Donau an bestimmten Stellen versuchen?
- Soweit ich weis sind Boilies erlaubt, habt ihr Erfahrungen?
- Gibts mit Bivvy und dergleichen wirklich keine Probleme wenn man über Wochenede fischen möchte?

Hoff ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen bzw. kann man sich ja mal auf eine Session treffen.

Eins vorweg: Ich praktiziere Catch&Release - bei mir wird jeder Fisch so schonend behandelt wie möglich und kommt dann wieder retour ins Wasser!

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Cardoso


----------



## rob (17. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

servus cardoso!
ich werde dir auch in den nächsten tagen eine pm zukommen lassen!
recht herzlich willkommen im board!viel spass hier und freu mich schon auf interessante karpfengeschichten:m
lg rob


----------



## Cardoso3 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Danke für die Antwort rob, aber wir sind schon am Freitag am Wasser, wenn du Infos für uns hast, wär ich dir dankbar, wenn du die mir rechtzeitig zukommen lassen würdest.


Vielen Dank im Voraus
Cardoso

P.S.: Meine Vorstellung am Board hol ich natürlich heute abend noch nach.


----------



## rob (17. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

kein problem cardoso,werd ich hinbekommen!
lg rob


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Guten Morgen Cardoso!

Folgendes kann ich Dir zum revier in Altenwörth sagen, hab dort in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder gefischt.
Im Altarm selber denk ich mal, ist der befischungsdruck ziemlich hoch, es sind dort an die 80 Jahreskarten vergeben. Aber es gibt an der ganz oberen Reviergrenze, dort wo der Kamp (Purzelkamp?) in den Altarm mündet, einige sehr nette Stellen. Wie man dort zu Fuss hinkommt, weiss ich allerdings nicht (bin damals mit dem Boot unterwegs gewesen).
Hatte dort einige Bisse.
Und dann gibts da im unteren Drittel des Reviers eine Insel in der Donau, die siehst Du, wenn Du von der Brücke, wo sich der Altarm in die Donau ergießt. Ich hab dort im Bereich zwischen Insel und "Festland" vor 3 Jahren, an einem nebligen November-Tag, 7 Karpfen zwischen 50 und 80 cm auf Frolic gefangen. Obs Glück war oder ob das generell eine gute Stelle ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich glaube aber, dass es eine gute Stelle ist, weil dort - bei genügend hohem Wasserstand - durch die Lage der Insel und die Strömung der Donau, ein Kehrwasser ist.
Insgesamt handelt es sich beim revier in Altenwörth wirklich um ein schönes Wasser - viel Wasser um relativ wenig Geld.
Es sei aber auch gesagt, dass der Boots- und Ausflugsverkehr an einem schönen Wochenende das Fischen ziemlich schwer macht. Dann herrscht in dem Revier ein ziemlich hoher Geräuschpegel.
ICh wünsch Dir also bedeckten Himmel und keine Sommertemperaturen an Deinem Wochenende!
LG und Petri
Stephan

PS: Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, schick mir einfach eine PN!


----------



## rob (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

servus!
noch kurz einige ergänzende infos.
zelt ist erlaubt.im altarm kannst du bis zur kremsmündung fischen.da sitzen meisstens wir.
es gibt da einen treppelweg gerade rauf vom donauwirt.da kommst du zu den oberen plätzen.hier fischen aber sehr viele hunter die da ihre fixplätze so wie wir auch haben.fixe marker und erdkühlschränke:qmüsst mal schaun wer da ist.
im altarm läuft die kugel am besten.würde etwas fischiges nehmen.
unten in der donaubucht,die auch sehr interessant ist läuft frolic besser!!
das ist die bucht mit der oben beschriebenen insel.da musst du beim bootshafen den treppelweg reinfahren.unten könnt ihr mit dem auto stehen..wird geduldet.aber oben im altarm dürft ihr nur zufahren,ausladen und dann am anfang des treppelweges parken.ihr werdet sicher die autos von den anderen oben sehen.
lg und viel spass
rob


----------



## FraBau (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

@rob

ich habe auch vor, mit meinem onkel, eine tageskarte zu lösen. wie ich soeben gelesen habe, haben sehr viele hunter "ihre" fixplätze. sollten wir nun unbewußt so einen fixplatz als tageskartenfischer "besetzen", haben wir mit konsequenzen zu rechnen?|kopfkrat 

zum befahren mit dem auto. also zum ausladen darf man den weg befahren, nur muß man anschließend das auto wieder zum donauwirt-parkplatz stellen?


----------



## rob (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

servus franz!
ja wenn die burschen kommen werden sie mit sicherheit jammern wegen dem platz.es sind aber nicht immer alle da und das wasser ist gross.die leute geben sich dort viel mühe die plätze herzurichten,zu füttern und leider auch immer wieder vom müll manch tageskartenfischer oder sonstige zu befreien..meisstens sind die leute ab freitag vorort.manche kommen aber auch mal nur am samstag.aber durch reden kommen die leute zusammen.
ihr werdet sicher etwas finden.bei der kampmündung ist die strömung zum karpfen/friedfischen zu stark.ab weiter unten bis zur wehr ist es ok.
das auto kannst du wenn du beim donauwirt auf den treppelweg rechts abbiegst am ende dieses abstellen.dort wo der feldweg beginnt.
die wehr ist auch ein schöner platz.eine rute runter in die donau auf barben und co und eine oben rauf auf alle friedfische bzw karpfen.oder ihr fährt in die bucht,wandert zum karftwerk und sporn auf zander,barben,karpfen,welse....
ich selber bin ja dieses wochenende nicht am fr-so ansitzen.werde aber denke ich morgen abends auf mein platzerl fahren und ein wenig mit der spinnrute klopfen.
lg rob

ps: übrigens franz,sind werbungen bzw links auf andere kommerzielle foren oder seiten bei uns nicht erlaubt.
sei bitte so nett und mach den link weg
danke dir#h


----------



## Cardoso3 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hi @ all!


Grosses Danke an Rob und Stephan für die Infos. Find ich toll, daß ihr eure Erfahrung mit anderen teilt, sind nicht alle so hilfsbereit.

Da gestern Hochwasser war, hab ich a bissl Panik bekommen w/unserer Freitag-Session - heut aber alles wieder zurückgegangen - schau ma mal wie sich das auf die Beisslust der Carps auswirkt.

An welchem "Hot-Spot" wir fischen werden, entscheiden wir morgen direkt am Wasser ausm Bauch raus.

Das mit den fixen Plätzen ist so eine Sache ...
Aber ich glaub das man über alles reden kann, bei offensichtlichen Hinweisen werd ma sicher einen anderen wählen, aber wenn wir um 05:00 am Wasser sind, sollts noch genügend Auswahlmöglichkeiten geben.

Frage an rob: Setztz ihr eigentlich die Welse wieder zurück die ihr gefangen habt?

Schönes Wochenende und Petri Heil
Cardoso


----------



## FraBau (18. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

@rob

DANKE, für die Info´s. Wie schon Cardoso3 gesagt hat, es sind NICHT alle Fischer so hilfsbereit, vorallem zu Tageskartenfischern#6 
Schaun wir einmal, wie unser Angeltag so abläuft. Kann durchaus sein, das ich mir nächstes Jahr auch die Jahreskarte in AW. nehme. Bin da noch ein wenig Unschlüssig. Entweder Sportifschereiverein Krems Kombi-Karte (2 Teiche+Donau), oder eben AW.
Möglicherweise sehen wir uns mal in AW.

PS: den link zum Österr. Angelforum habe ich aus meiner Signatur entfernt. Danke für den Hinweis. Ein Kommerzielles Forum ist das aber NICHT


----------



## Cardoso3 (20. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hi!

Waren wie gesgat gerstern fischen, von ca. 06:00 bis 20:30 Uhr - 3 Mann auf Karpfen.
Plätze haben wir im oberen Bereich nahe der Mündungen gewählt, Strömung ist stark vorhanden.
Ausser 3 "Klodeckel" nur Zupfer, kurz bevor wir abbauten hatte ein Freund einen typischen Karpfenbiss, die Hauptschnur ist aber leiber nach 20 Sek. gerissen ...

Da es ein wirklich grosses Revier ist, sehr schwer zu befischen - bin aber wirklich stark am überlegen für nächstes Jahr eine Jahreskarte zu lösen.


cu
Cardoso


----------



## rob (20. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

servus cardoso!
ich hab euch eh gesehen.seit mit den autos drinnen stehen geblieben.das war nicht gut!!jetzt ist der deppade förster wieder scharf
altenwörth ist ein schweres revier.immer die chance auf einen grossen aber einfach hinsetzten und fangen ist nicht die norm.momentan beissen sie oben auch mehr in der nacht.ihr kennt die unterwasserstrukturen dort nicht.ihr habt genau eine plateaukannte mit ästen angeworfen.abrissgarantie!wir fischen da mit speziellen montagen und weiter über dem plateau.das kannst du aber nicht mehr werfen.schwierig waren auch die anderen futterplätze und das hochwasser für euch.wegen dem hochwasser war auch kein einzger hunter an den plätzen.ich hab eh einige beim spazieren mit der spinne getroffen.lg rob


----------



## FraBau (21. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo rob!

Ich habe heute mit meinem Sohn (10 1/2 Monate) eine kurzen Spaziergang in AW gemacht. Bin vom Donauwirt rechts den Treppelweg entlang. Nach einiger Zeit sind wir an einem alten Haus (Forsthaus???) vorbeigekommen. Leider hat es dann zu Tröpfeln begonnen und wir haben uns wieder auf den Rückweg gemacht. Wie weit ist es von diesem Haus noch bis zur Kamp, bzw. Krems Mündung?????

Wie ich gesehen habe, hat sich seit dem Jahrhundert-Hochwassser (2002) einiges verändert. Ist dieser Treppelweg neu Angeböscht bzw. angelegt worden?????  Ich hatte ALLES anders in Erinnerung.......
Auch der Schranken, auf der linken Seite, nach dem Forsthaus dürfte neu sein, aber ich wußte von dort sowieso nicht mehr, wie ich von dort zur Kamp-Mündung komme, aber ich denke, der Weg geradeaus wäre es gewesen.......

PS. Darf man als Jahreskartenfischer mit dem Auto die Wege befahren UND auch bei den Plätzen parken???? IST nämlich WAHNSINNIG weit da rauf!!!!!


----------



## posengucker (22. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> das auto kannst du wenn du beim donauwirt auf den treppelweg rechts abbiegst am ende dieses abstellen.dort wo der feldweg beginnt.





			
				Rob schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab euch eh gesehen.seit mit den autos drinnen stehen geblieben.das war nicht gut!!jetzt ist der deppade förster wieder scharf



Danke Burschen,

genau durch solche Aktionen werden die Bestimmungen immer schärfer bzw. locker ausgelegte Regelungen verschärft. #q  #q  #q  #q 

Posengucker


----------



## rob (22. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

ja werner,du bringst es auf den punkt!

hey franz!
ja seit dem 02 hochwasser haben die viel gebaut.
ihr seit den ausstand zum jagdhaus vorgegangen.der ist privat.
der richtige weg ist nach dem treppelwegende links weiter.nicht rechts vom ausstand.da kommt ihr dann bis zur kremsmündung.
generell liegt das försterhaus auf der höhe der mündung.ihr hättet von dort nur mehr richtung donau müssen.
mit dem auto dürft ihr(wird noch geduldet,wenn sich nicht die leute blöd spielen  ))da oben,wie schon gesagt,zufahren und ausladen.danach müsst ihr sofort wieder rausfahren.stehen könnt ihr dort wo der treppelweg aufhört.kurz bevor es in die mulde geht.links und rechts ist platz.
unten in der donau stehen wir immer mit den autos direkt am platz.
allerdings gibt es leider so ein ars+++loch aus dem bootshafen,der sich in seiner schrebergartenruhe in seinem blöden wohnwagen durch die vorbeifahrenden fischer gestöhrt fühlt und nägel streut,aussenbordmotoren kaputt macht und radkappen öffnet.
vorsicht beim runterfahren.ich kenn zum glück noch einen anderen weg.
der soll sich ja nicht von uns erwischen lassen!!


----------



## FraBau (22. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo rob!

DANKE, für deine Info´s!!

Werde am Freitag, mit meinem Onkel, mit dem Fahrrad das ganze noch einmal Abfahren!!! Schließlich will man ja gerüstet sein.

Also den Typen der die Nägel streut usw. den würde ich nir an eurer Stelle auch einmal vorknöpfen......ist ja DIE FRECHHEIT HOCH 2.....


----------



## Cardoso3 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo!

Möchte mich nochmals zu Wort melden w/Autos abstellen:
Uns is der selbe Fehler unterlaufen, wie eben Franz das auch glaub ich falsch verstanden hat -Der Weg rechts rauf darf nur befahren werden.
Links auf dem Feldweg waren wir der Meinung, das man bei den Plätzen stehen kann (da auch Ausbuchtungen sind, und es eben den Anschein hat, das dort geparkt wird)

Wenn uns wer am Freitag drauf aufmerksam gemacht hätte,  hätten wir selbstverständlich die Autos umgestellt.

Hab ich auch von der Beschreibung her falsch verstanden, hoffe ich bekommt nicht unnötig Stres - war nicht mit Absicht!

Da ich in Bertracht ziehe für nächstes Jahr eine Karte zu lösen, könnt ihr mir wirklich glauben, das ich nicht auf unnötigen Ärger aus bin.

Umso hilfreicher find ich, das hier offen Erfahrungen ausgetauscht und Hilfestellung gegeben wird.

cu
Cardoso


----------



## Drohne (24. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

*Servus Cardoso!|wavey: *

Bezüglich PKW abstellen gibt es in AW tatsächlich sehr große Probleme. Ich möchte Dir dringend empfehlen unter keinen Umständen den Treppelweg vom Donauwirt an, sowohl rauf als auch runter unter keinen Umständen mit Deinem Auto zu befahren. Auch der Schleichweg über die Forststrasse -Schranken- sollte nicht befahren werden. Die Jäger dort können mitunter sehr böse werden. An sich sind die Anrainer zu uns Fischern sehr nett und haben durchaus Verständnis für unser Hobby, jedoch fühen sie sich von einigen unverbesserlichen von uns in ihrer Ruhe -durchaus gerechtfertigt- gestört. Besucher und Tageskartenbesitzer sind dort tatsächlich äüßerst rücksichtslos. #q #q #q 

Wenn Du mit Deinem Onkel einen passenden Platz ausfindig gemacht hast, melde Dich bitte wieder, gerne beschreibe ich Dir den optimalen Anfahrtsweg. Oberstes Gebot dort sollte es sein nicht unangenehm aufzufallen. Wenn Du dies berücksichtigst, wirst Du dort sicherlich keinen Ärger bekommen.#6 

Eine bescheiden Anfrage noch. |kopfkrat Warum füllst Du Dein Profil im Board nicht korrekt aus? Hast was zu verbergen oder kommt es noch;+ . 

Liebe Grüße und Petr Heil wünscht 

Drohne


----------



## FraBau (25. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

@Drohne

Jetzt kenn ich mich bald garnicht mehr aus. "rob" meinte zum tackle ausladen, darf man den weg befahren, du sagst unter KEINEN umständen soll man den weg befahren;+ 
wie handhabt IHR als Jahreskartenfischer dieses Problem???
bezüglich den Tageskartenfischern.......ich habe mich, als ich noch am Kamp gefischt habe, auch meistens über sie ärgern müssen. die meisten haben einfach ihre abfälle liegen lassen, die fische gleich am wasser geschuppt, ausgenommen und auch sonst waren sie ziemlich rücksichtslos:c und waren somit bei uns jahreskartenfischern nicht sonderlich beliebt........

PS: bin ICH damit gemeint?????
"Wenn Du mit Deinem Onkel einen passenden Platz ausfindig gemacht hast, melde Dich bitte wieder, gerne beschreibe ich Dir den optimalen Anfahrtsweg. Oberstes Gebot dort sollte es sein nicht unangenehm aufzufallen. Wenn Du dies berücksichtigst, wirst Du dort sicherlich keinen Ärger bekommen.#6 

Eine bescheiden Anfrage noch. |kopfkrat Warum füllst Du Dein Profil im Board nicht korrekt aus? Hast was zu verbergen oder kommt es noch;+ ."


----------



## posengucker (25. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo,

bis dato war es kein Problem, wenn man gesittet und langsam bis zur Kremsmündung gefahren ist, die Sachen ausgeräumt hat und sich sofort wieder nach vor gestellt hat. Natürlich nicht in der Nacht, sondern vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit.

Auch ich konnte schon Leute beobachten, die den Treppelweg mit einer Strasse verwechseln und zügig an den Gärten verbeirauschen  #q , Ich werde in Zukunft auch über die Felder fahren.

@Cardoso

ich hab mich geärgert, da Euch der Rob 2x erklärt hat, wo Ihr stehen bleiben könnt. Sind vor dem Überlauf keine Autos gestanden?? Es stimmt schon, daß auch drinnen Autos stehen, das ist aber nicht gut und wird uns über kurz oder lang grosse Probleme bescheren.
Nix für ungut. Wenn Ihr ein Platzl ausgewählt habt, erklären wir Euch wie wo was wann.

Wir werden sehen, ob es in Zukunft Anzeigen regnet, wenn einer auch nur kurz nach hinten fährt.

Noch ein wichtiger Hinweis:

Vorsicht beim Weg neben dem Bootshafen in Richtung Bucht. Irgendein Wahnsinnger streut dort Nägel und mir sind bis dato 8 platte Reifen bekannt. Ausserdem wird Wasser in Benzintanks und Aussenborder gekippt bzw. die Anlasserseile gekappt.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (25. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

stimmt schon was drohne sagt mit dem treppelweg vor dem donauwirt.
aber der weg der legitim durch die auwälder geht kann man eigentlich fast nicht beschreiben..nur zeigen.damit ersparst du dir das fahren über den treppelweg vorm wirten.
der wirt hat auch nur ein problem damit wenn am sonntag die gäste draussen sitzen und dann die autos vorbei fahren.ich selber fahr auch manchmal oben,aber in letzter zeit meisstens hinten herum.wenn du wirklich die jahreskarte kaufen möchtest werd ich dir dort den richtigen weg zeigen.
nachmals:zufahren und ausladen gestattet und dann müsst ihr euch zum "parkplatz"
stellen.dann ist alles ok!letztens hat der jäger schon wieder die nummern notiert...deswegen die aufregung.
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (25. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

@Rob

ätsch, war schneller

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (25. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

peitscherlbub:q:m


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (25. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Burschen,
> 
> genau durch solche Aktionen werden die Bestimmungen immer schärfer bzw. locker ausgelegte Regelungen verschärft. #q #q #q #q
> 
> Posengucker


 
Ja, ich kenn das! ICh fische vis a vis von Euch, im Revier Großer Grund.
Bis voriges jahr durfte man auch noch mit dem Jeep runter zur Traisenmündung fahren. Heute wird man vom Jäger wie ein Verbrecher behandelt, weil man nicht weiss, dass das seit heurigen Frühjahr sanktioniert wird (verboten wars schon immer, aber es wurde geduldet). Nun haben da angeblich einige Leute im Frühling ein "karpfen zelt bier fest" veranstalten und nun ists striktest untersagt...|rolleyes |rolleyes 

LG von vis a vis!

Stephan

PS: WEnn jemand von Euch den Gerhard E.(Aufseher in AW) sieht, richtet Ihm bitte schöne Grüße aus!


----------



## posengucker (25. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo Stephan,

herzlichen Gruss retour über den grossen Strom  #h .

Leider werden durch einige wenige die locker gehandhabten Bestimmungen verschärft. Ich nehm aber mal an, daß Cardoso mit dem Abstellen des Autos ein Irrtum unterlaufen ist.

Grüsse werden ausgerichtet.

Grüss Gott
Pogu


----------



## Cardoso3 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Habe die Ehre!

Zum Abschluß des Threads:

Am Besten Fischen was zu Fuß erreichbar ist, höchstens reinfahren - ausladen -Auto draussen abstellen. Oder wenns mit der Jahreskarte was wird, nehm ich gern das Angebot an, mal eine Revierrunde mit einem von euch zu machen und auf bestimmte Dinge hinzuweisen - das kein Ärger aufkommt.

@ Pogu
Es war 05:00 in der Früh, und wir waren die ersten am Wasser also Autos waren keine, das man merken hätt können, wo man stehen darf. 
Mit "Überlauf" meinst du die Stelle mit den großen Steinen, wo man mit einem tiefergelgten Auto gar nicht drüberkommt, oder?

dere
Cardoso

P.S.: Finale - Finale ChampionsLeague Finale!
        SK RAPID WIEN
Freu mich schon auf die Spiele gegen die Bayern und Juve - wir sind live  dabei!


----------



## FraBau (25. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo!

Mein Onkel und Ich werden die Revierbesichtigung per Fahrrad morgen NICHT durchführen. Habens auf nächste Woche verschoben......

Wir denken mal, das bei diesem Hochwasser eh nicht wirklich schöne Plätze zu sehen sind#c


----------



## Drohne (26. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Servus Posengucker & Rob, |wavey: Ihr Schlingel,#6 seits wieder die ersten mit der Rückantwort, ist kein Wunder, da offenbar ich der einzige Angler bin der regelmäßig und oft beim Wasser :q und erst zu später Stunde im Board ist.|bla: 

An alle Leser -insbesonders Cardoso & Frabau- mit der großen Bitte um Berücksichtigung. Wir alle dürfen dort mit dem PKW unseren Angelplatz, egal wo auch immer aufsuchen, entladen und zum nächsten Parkplatz retour fahren. Ist wirklich kein Problem. Jedoch besteht durchaus zu Recht die Gefahr, dass dieses Privileg durch einige unbelehrbare -müßen nicht Angler sein, wenn ja wäre dies Schlimm- verlorengeht. Ich bin nahezu täglich am Nachmittag ab 16h in AW. Gerne kann ich nach Bedarf Reiseführer spielen oder Anleitungen zur ungehinderten Zufahrt bekanntgeben.

Hallo Frabau, bitte um Entschuldigung für meine verspätete Rückantwort, bin zZt ordentlich unter Druck. Ich melde mich bei Gelegenheit, OK#h 

LG und Peti Heil wünschen 
Drohne und sein Weisel


----------



## FraBau (26. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Griaß Eich!

@Drohne, Kein Problem...kann mir gut vorstellen, das du bei diesem Wetter im Stress bist#h 

Ist doch "Ehrensache", das die "Vorschriften" berücksichtigt UND eingehalten werden#6 Man will ja selber keinen Ärger und außerdem will man sich ja bei den "Kollegen" auch nicht unbeliebt machen. Wie schon gesagt, möglicherweise nehme ich mir ja nächstes Jahr die Jahreslizenz.

Übrigens habe ich noch eine Frage zum "Mühlwasser". Man darf dort auch als "Tageskartenfischer" fischen??? Habt IHR dort schon was gefangen, oder sind dort NUR Köderfischerl drinnen????

PS: Wie ist eigentlich die aktuelle Hochwasserlage in AW?? Was meint IHR, kann man nächste Woche schon wieder Fischen???


----------



## posengucker (26. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo FraBau,

das Mühlwasser beinhaltet Hechte und auch einige Welse, die nach dem grossen Hochwasser den Weg nicht mehr zurück fanden. Der angeldruck auf Hecht ist dort aber sehr gross.
Selbst konnte ich noch keinen fangen, habs aber auch noch nicht so oft probiert. Im Herbst wieder.

Karpfen gibt es auch drinnen. Sehr idyllische Plätze gibts im Mühlwasser, bedingt durch die vielen Bäume die im Wasser liegen.

Lt. Drohne schauts dzt. in AW sehr schlecht aus (Schlamm, Treibgut usw.).


lg
Werner


----------



## Drohne (26. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

*Hallo AW Team!#h* Wir kommen soeben von dort#q Schaut echt arg aus. Der Wasserspiegel ist zwar um etwa 10 cm gegenüber gestern gefallen, trotzdem sind unsere PLätze absolut unerreichbar. Das Wasser ist Lehmig-trüb und mit Unmengen von Treibholz überseht. 
Der Fischereibeginn dauert diesmal sicherlich um einige Tage länger aus üblich, da auch der Wiesenbereich völlig durchnäßt ist und man sofort im Gatsch versinkt. Unser Boot treibt mindesten 10 m vom Ufer entfernt und kann zZt. nicht geborgen werden, da die Befestigungskette leider nirgends zu erkennen ist, alles total verschlammt #d. 
Leider diesmal keine Gute Nachricht aus AW.

LG Drohne


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (26. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo Drohne#h ! 

Das hört sich nicht gut an#d , danke für die info#6 :m !
Werde nächste woche wieder an den start gehen|supergri .
lg.


----------



## FraBau (30. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo AW-Team!

Ist jemand von Euch schon wieder fischen gewesen? Ich nehme an, das sich das Hochwasser wieder verflüchtigt hat und der Wasserstand somit wieder normal ist.
Leider bin ich diese Woche Arbeitsmäßig auch wieder ziemlich eingedeckt, aber vielleicht geht sich eine Besichtigung dennoch irgendwie aus.


----------



## FraBau (4. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo AW-Team!

Bin gestern in AW gewesen und hätte mir schon ein Platzerl gesehen. Es ist der nächste Platz oberhalb von dem Kollegen, der seinen Platz mit Rindenmulch ausgelegt hat. (Das ist vom Donauwirt rechts rauf....)
Meine Frage ist nun, wie komme ich mit dem Auto zum Platz und wieder retour zum Parkplatz, wo man Parken darf, OHNE irgendwelche Bestimmungen zu Verletzen???????

PS: Ich habe "DROHNE´s" Auto gesehen|supergri  und möglicherweise "DROHNE" selbst, wenn er es war, der mit dem Boot gefahren ist|wavey:


----------



## rob (4. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

servas franz!
fein das du was gefunden hast!
der platz mit dem rindenmulch wird von einem der kontrolleure und seinem spezi befischt!
sind eh super ok die beiden!
fahr einfach den weg rein bis zu deinem platz,lade aus und fahre zurück bis diese signifikante steinmulde kommt,an der ein ausstand beim rausfahren links daneben liegt.wenn du wieder hoch kommst kannst du dich hinstellen.
anders gesagt,da wo der asphaltierte treppelweg aufhört und die abzweigung des feldweges kommt(die linke richtung am angelplatz,die rechte richtung zum försterhaus)könnt ihr parken.
kurz gesagt,wo drohne parkt is gut:q
eventuell bin ich kommendes we am wasser,möglicherweise sieht man sich:m
lg rob
psstephan: möcht dir nur hallo sagen und schick die grüsse gen vis a vis zurück:mdenke wir sehen uns bald#h


----------



## FraBau (4. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hi rob|wavey: 

Danke, für deine Beschreibung, aber wie komme ich mit dem Auto, OHNE den Treppelweg neben dem Donauwirt zu befahren überhaupt zum "Parkplatz"????

PS: Werde wahrscheinlich den kommenden Freitag, den ganzen Tag, FISCHEN#6


----------



## rob (4. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

ok franz,ich versuch es mal zu beschreiben!
wenn du mit dem auto in aw vor der kirche am "hauptplatz" stehst,fährst du richtung donauwirt.bei der ersten kreuzung,die da nur nach rechts weg geht,fährst du rechts rein.
diese strasse führt nach kollersdorf.
wenn du zum friedhof kommst,der mitten in der pampa steht,biegst du kurz danch links auf den feldweg ein.diesen fährst du eine zeit entlang,lass dich nicht beirren der macht einige windungen.wichtig,immer die orientierung am auwald links von dir.
irgendwann stösst du auf einen anderen feldweg,der neben einem maisfeld im rechten winkel kreuzt.auf deiner rechten seite ist ein kleines auwäldchen mit einem teicherl...gaaanz kleines teicher,diesen im rechten winkel kreuzenden feldweg fährst du links rein,jetzt gerade richtung auwald,der da parallel zu unserem altarm liegt.immer gerade weiter bis du am auwald anstosst und zu einem dem auwald parallel laufendem weiteren feldweg kommst.diesen fährst du rechts rein und bei der nächsten möglichkeit(ca 50 m) links den weg rauf...eine art böschung.  d.h. kurze strecke relativ steil hoch,auf genau die strasse wo du mit deinem jung richtung försterhaus neben dem privatem altarm gegangen bist.dies strasse biegst du links ein und fährst einfach gerade bis zum "parkplatz".
 dieser weg geht genau in den treppelweg zum donauwirten über.
pfau ich hoff du verstehst mich:q:m
lg rob


----------



## FraBau (4. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

DANKE rob:m 

Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, wie Schwierig es ist, jemanden einen "Schleichweg" zu erklären|bla: ......und dann auch noch SCHRIFTLICH......WAHNSINN.

DANKE, nochmals für deine Beschreibung...echt NETT

PS: Ich werde mir die Beschreibung ausdrucken und am Freitag mitnehmen........
Bist du auch schon am Freitag dort?? Wenn ja, schau vorbei....|wavey:


----------



## rob (4. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

servus franz!
gerne gemacht!
ich weiss noch nicht an welchem tag ich in aw sein werde.
denek das es nur ein tag und eine nacht werden könnte.wenn der freitag fällt komm ich sicher hallo sagen:m
hoff du findest den weg!
lg rob


----------



## rob (4. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

hey franz!
uiii ich hab eine beschreibungsfehler entdeckt!
habe diesen jetzt geändert.kopier dir bitte erst jetzt die fassung für deinen weg.diese stimmt!
lg rob


----------



## FraBau (5. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo AW-Fischer#h 

Es ist jetzt fix. Mein Onkel und ich werden kommenden Freitag in AW Fischen. Bin schon gespannt ob wir etwas fangen, die Grösse ist nebensache, hauptsache ist, das wir einen schönen Tag erleben 

DANKE, nochmal an EUCH (AW-Fischer), für die INFOS#6


----------



## FraBau (10. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo AW-Fischer!

Ich bin gestern mit meinem Onkel in AW-Fischen gewesen. Wir haben einen schönen Tag erlebt. Mein Onkel hat einen Spiegel-Karpfen mit 70cm und genau 7kg auf Frolic gefangen und ich eine Brasse mit 52cm und 2,10kg auf Grießteig. 
Wir sind im Altarm, gesessen. Ich glaub´"Drohne" hat uns eh gesehen. Zumindest hab´ ich Ihn gesehen, als er mit dem Boot angefüttert hat#h 
Leider habe ich Ihn erst erkannt, als wir gefahren sind. Da hab ich sein Auto gesehen.

Also ich gratuliere Euch zu diesem Revier, es ist wunderschön dort und ich bin wirklich am überlegen, ob ich mir nächstes Jahr die Jahreskarte löse. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es an heißen Sommertagen dort auch so ohne Stöhrungen abläuft!?

PS: Wir haben beide Fische wieder zurückgesetzt#6


----------



## Drohne (10. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

*Servus Frabau!#h *

Wir freuen uns, dass ihr als Neulinge in diesem wirklich überaus schwierigen Revier einen schönen Spiegler & einen beachtlichen anderen Fisch gafangen habt.#6 

Durchaus möglich, dass ihr mich mit dem Boot beim auslegen des Köders gesehen habt, leider konnte ich Euch nicht erkennen, da die Sonne bereits sehr tief stand und ich -natürlich voll konzentiert- mit vier Ruten auf das gegenüberliegende Ufer zugesteuerte. Wir hatten fünf tolle Runs,|supergri  -zwei auf Schneemänner, drei auf Frolic- wovon drei verwertet werden konnten, einer sprengte abermals unser Rig mit 24 lb GLT Brait. Der beste von den dreien brachte gute 8,5kg auf die Waage|supergri. Alle drei schwimmen wieder fröhlich in ihrem Element. Den Ausreißer legen wir demnächst auf unsere Matte.:r 

Ein heller Toyota Kombi stand bestens eingeparkt um etwa 16h auf einem sehr günstigen Platz in unserer Nähe.#6  Wir nehmen an, dies seid Ihr gewesen. Bravo und Danke dafür. Als der Jäger -ruhebedürftiger Nachbar- um etwa 20.30h heimkam, fuhren wir soeben ab. Er war überaus freundlich und winkte uns von weiten höflich zu. So solls sein, die wollen jagen, wir wollen fischen, wenn wir uns nicht gegenseitig vergrämen, gibts auf beiden Seiten keine Probleme.

*Noch was wichtiges Franzl.*
Falls Du tatsächlich beabsichtigst irgendwann dort eine Jahreskarte zu lösen, solltest Du unbedingt ein Boot zur Verfügung haben. Die Fangquotte wird damit um einige 100% gesteigert. Näheres darüber verständlicherweise bitte nur per PN.

Liebe Grüße von Drohne und seinem Weisel


----------



## rob (11. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

grüss euc burschen#h
komm auch gerade von aw.bin seit gestern mit meinem mädel in der bucht gesessen.hab so ca 7 karpfen gefangen..einen 10er und einen 6er die anderen haben um die 4 kilos gehabt.
köder frolic plus stringer und maiskette(die hat nur einen kl karpfen gebracht,wollte endlich mal einen graser fangen)
am nachmittag hab ich einen sehr grossen karpfen nach kurzem drill verloren.
in der nacht hab ich einen biss zum ersten mal verschlafen.wie ich aufgewacht bin war meine rolle fast leer und die schnur gerissen.habe am nächsten tag erfahren,das der karpfen 4 ruten der nachbarn vertüdelt hat.sehr peinlich.aber war keine absicht.
schön war es,trotz regen am abend.
lg an euch alle und petri
rob


----------



## Drohne (11. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

*Servus Rob!:m* 

Petri Heil zu den 7 Carps. Die Bucht zieht Dich doch immer wieder an, ist offenbar Dein Lieblingsplatzerl:k Es ist auch wirklich schön dort.

Aber sag einmal, hat das Mädl etwa Deine Konzentration so sehr beansprucht, dass das Sounder Konzert unwichtig war oder kommst Du etwa in ein Alter wo das Schlafbedürfnis überhand nimmt. OK lassen wir das, ist doch sehr privat.#t 

Bei dieser Gelegenheit habe ich eine kleine Anfrage. Vor etwa zwei Jahren hast Du eine Spinnrute der Fa. Byron erworben. Hat diese etwa einen Revolfergriff für eine kleine Multirolle, zB. Abu Ambassadeur 5000. Falls ja, wäre diese allenfalls zu haben?

Liebe Grüße von Drohne und seinem Weisel


----------



## rob (12. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

servus drohne1
weiss auch nicht warum ich das überhört habe.es hat geregnet und ich glaube der hat als fallbiss gebissen.da hörst du nur kurzes getüte...naja was solls...der karpfen hat wenigstens nicht die montage im maul..die war in den schnüren der anderen:m
die spinnrute hat keinen triggergriff.habe auch beim ersten einsatzt die spitze verloren.mein freund hat sie in der dachbox eingeklemmt:c
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (12. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

*Hallo Rob!*

Besten Dank für die rasche Rückantwort. Schade wegen der Spitze, so ein tolles Stück hätte ich auch gerne. Meine Spinnrute ist eine Uralt ABU -etwa 25 Jahre alt- die ich wahrscheinlich auch noch die nächsten 25 jährchen mitschleppen werde. Geht aber dennoch ganz gut.

LG von Drohne


----------



## FraBau (12. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo Drohne!

DANKE, für Dein Lob, aber vielleicht war es auch nur Glück, das wir gleich beim ersten mal etwas gefangen haben#t 

Ja, der helle Toyota Kombi....das waren wir.....(das Auto von meinem Onkel).
Dank rob´s beschreibung sind wir auch ohne Probleme und OHNE den Treppelweg zu befahren dort hingekommen#6 

mmmmhhh...irgendwie würde es mich schon nochmal "jucken" nochmal eine Tages-session einzulegen, aber ob meine Lebensgefährtin dabei mitspielt!?!?!?

@rob

Petri Heil#6 Da hast du ja Ordentlich zugeschlagen mit den 7 Carps. Ist "die Bucht" die Mündung des Altarmes in die Donau??
Noch eine Frage: Sind im Altarm auch "Nasen, Barben, Aitel und Graskarpfen" drinnen????

PS: Übrigens hat auf dem Platz, den ich befischt habe, hat ein schöner Hecht geraubt:g 

Petri Heil


----------



## Soxl (12. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hoi Rob, hallo Franz #h 

Petri auch von mir zu Euren AW-Fängen #r 

Wir mussten letztes We angeltechnisch passen, nach unserer Rückkehr aus'm Urlaub hatte uns die Family in Beschlag genommen (neugierige Nasen |clown: ). Aber wir kommen wieder, keine Frage...   

@ Rob: Kann man die Zufahrt zur Bucht wieder befahren ohne sich einen Plattfuß aufgrund Nagelteppich zu holen? |kopfkrat

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## posengucker (12. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

Hallo,

Petri an Euch beide (Rob und Drohne).

Da das übernächste und überübernächste Wochenende deltamässig verplant  und dazwischen Familienwochenenden geplant sind, wird es noch eine Weile dauern, bis ich mein Zelt wieder in AW aufschlagen werden.

Eventuell probiere ich im Oktober noch einen Welsansitz mit tief gestellten Ködern.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (13. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*

servas soxl!
du kannst einfach beim sportplatz gerade auf den feldweg reinfahren.der führt direkt auf den buchtparkplatz!ist nagel und arschl*** sicher.
werde nächste woche nach tirol wandern gehen,aber das wochenende daruf hätt ich zeit für einen ordentlichen karpfenansitz!
@werner:wenn du wieder zurück bist reden wir über ein letztes welsansitzerl:m
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (14. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Altenwörth*



			
				Rob schrieb:
			
		

> in der nacht hab ich einen biss zum ersten mal verschlafen.wie ich aufgewacht bin war meine rolle fast leer und die schnur gerissen.habe am nächsten tag erfahren,das der karpfen 4 ruten der nachbarn vertüdelt hat.sehr peinlich.aber war keine absicht.



Deswegen bist du jetzt auch unter den Top 3 Themen im  Altenwörther Fischertratsch .

lg
Werner


----------

